# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Konkursi Letrar, Albasoul 2011

## Fiori

*1.* Konkursi do të ketë tre ndarje

Poezi
Prozë e shkurtër (krijimet deri në 10 faqe; të shtypura në Word; Font 10 Arial ose 12 Romak).
Prozë e gjatë (krijimet mbi 10 faqe dhe romanet do të pranohen tek kjo ndarje)

*2.* Krijimet për konkurs nuk duhet të kenë qënë të botuara më parë në internet apo print. 

*3.* Për këtë konkurs krijimet do të pranohen nga data 1 Maj 2010 deri në 30 Shtator 2010. 

*4.* Krijuesit mund të dërgojnë krijimet për pjesmarrje në adresën Konkursi.Albasoul@gmail.com Këtë adresë do ta kontrollojmë vetëm unë dhe ‘shigjeta’. Që të mos ketë ngatëresa, as une as ajo nuk do të marrim pjesë në konkurs me krijimet tona si dhe asnjera nga ne nuk do të votojë.

*5.* Krijimet që do të dërgohen në adresën e Konkursi.Albasoul@gmail.com duhet të kenë informacionin në vazhdim:

	Pseudonimin tuaj në forum
	Emrin tuaj si autor
	Librat që kini botuar (nq se kini botuar)
	Blog/faqe personale (nq se kini një)
	Krijimin/Krijimet (Kini parasysh: vetëm një krijim për ndarje).
        Adresën elektronike me të cilën jeni regjistruar në forum.

Krijimet që nuk do të kenë këto informacione, nuk do të pranohen.

*6.* Nq se pas vendosjes së shkrimeve në forum krijuesit do duan të ndryshojnë/editojnë fjalë apo gabime te vogla, perseri mund te na kontaktoni tek Konkursi.Albasoul@gmail.com Gjithsesi pjesmarrësit duhet të kuptojnë se krijimet nuk mund të zëvendëzohen krejtësisht me krijime të reja nq se ju ndryshoni mëndjen pas datës 30 Shtator. 

*7.* Publikimi në forum do fillojë në mënyrë anonime në datën 1 Tetor, 2010 dhe do të vazhdojë deri në datën 1 Nëntor. Nga data 1 Nëntor deri në datën 24 Dhjetor krijimet do të vlerësohen nga lexuesit.

*8.* Fituesit do të shpallen më 25 Dhjetor, ashtu si në konkursin fillestar (Kjo është dhe data e përvjetorit të Albasoul si faqja e parë shqiptare në web).

*9.* Emrat e fituesve dhe pjesmarrësve do të publikohen në datën 25 Dhjetor. 

*10.* Një krijues mund të konkurojë vetëm me një krijim për secilën ndarje. Nq se dërgoni më shumë se një krijim për ndarje, ne nuk do ta bëjmë zgjedhjen për ju dhe krijimet thjesht nuk do të marrin pjesë në konkurrim. 

*11.* Të gjithë vizitorët e regjistruar do të kenë të drejtën e një vote për ndarje. Vizitorët do të jenë dhe vetë juria e konkursit.

*12.* Që të merrni pjesë në konkurs ju duhet të jeni anëtarë të regjistruar të Forumit Shqiptar. Ky konkurs u krijua nga vetë anëtarët e Forumit Shqiptar dhe u dedikohet këtij grupi krijuesish.

*13.* Krijimet që kanë për qëllim abuzimet e rregullave të forumit Shqiptar dhe Internetit në përgjithsi, si dhe ato krijime të cilat kualifikohen si propaganduese, raciste apo degjeneruese ndaj një grupi të caktuar shoqëror, do të skualifikohen nga konkurrimi. 

*14.* Në qoftëse stafi i forumit të letërsisë konstaton se krijimet janë të vjedhura apo kanë qënë të publikuara më parë, pjesmarrësit do të skualifikohen. Gjithashtu pjestarët që dërgojnë shkrime të kopjuara nuk do të lejohen të postojnë tek forumi i Letërsisë si dhe nuk do të pranohen në konkurse të ardhshme.
*
15.* Nq se gjatë konkurimit një nga këto rregulla shkelet, krijuesit do të hiqen nga konkurrimi.

*16.* Ky konkurs dhe pjesmarrja në të është krejtësisht në dorën e vizitorëve të forumit. Pjestarët e stafit të letërsisë gëzojnë të drejtën e anullimit të këtij konkursi nq se pjesmarrja është e vogël ose krijimet nuk kanë seriozitetin e duhur.

*
Për më shumë mbi mënyrën e vlerësimit të krijimeve do të lexoni në javët në vazhdim.*

----------


## Kid Everest

Pershendetje Fiori.
Mesa kuptova nese une kam bere 50 poezi te ndryshme tek ju duhet te dergoj vetem njeren qe te konkuroj?

----------


## Fiori

Po! Gjithashtu ke kohë dhe të krijosh ndonjë krijim të ri në këto muajt në vazhdim.

E kuptoj që disa mund te mendojnë se me një poezi ndoshta nuk mund të komunikohet talenti apo krijimtaria e një shkrimtari, por në këto raste duhet pasur parasysh se disa nga shkrimtaret më të njohur janë bërë të tillë nga një krijim i vetëm.

Gjithashtu nq se ke 50 poezi, 20 tregime dhe 1 roman. Mund të dërgosh për konkurim një poezi, një tregim dhe një roman (pra nga një krijim për secilën ndarje).

Përshëndetje

p.s. *Në lidhje me vlerën e çmimeve si dhe më gjatë për mënyrën e vlerësimit do të lexoni në javët në vazhdim.*

----------


## xfiles

> *5.* Krijimet që do të dërgohen në adresën e Konkursi.Albasoul@gmail.com duhet të kenë informacionin në vazhdim:
> 
> 	Pseudonimin tuaj në forum
> 	Emrin tuaj si autor
> 	Librat që kini botuar (nq se kini botuar)
> 	Blog/faqe personale (nq se kini një)
> 	Krijimin/Krijimet (Kini parasysh: vetëm një krijim për ndarje).
> 
> Krijimet që nuk do të kenë këto informacione, nuk do të pranohen.


Emri i vertete eshte i detyrueshem?

----------


## Fiori

Po! Pyetje me vënd...

Fillimisht, krijimet postohen pa emra apo pseudonime, në mënyrë që vlerësimi të bëhet asnjëanës. Por nq se ju fitoni emri bëhet publik _(nq se nuk fitoni mund të zgjidhni të publikoni thjesht pseudonimin që shoqëron një krijim, pas mbylljes së konkursit)_.

Këtë duhet ta shikoni si një mënyrë të mirë 'reklamimi' të krijimtarisë suaj sidomos nq se kini si synim që në të ardhmen të publikoheni si autor.

Nq se e kini problem 'të madh' publikimin e emrit po fituat, atëherë mund të flasim në atë kohë, por gjithsesi kur dërgoni krijimet tuaja duhet ti shoqëroni me emrin e plotë. Kjo ndihmon në verifikimin e krijimeve në web apo shtypin shqiptar në lidhje me vërtetësinë e autorësisë. Si dhe eliminon disa probleme autorësie që patëm në vitin e parë kur u zhvillua ky konkurs.

Përshëndetje

----------


## xfiles

Faleminderit,
po ne te shkretet shkruajme poezi vetem kur dashurohemi, 
po na ra ai fat deri ne shtator mbase marrim pjese  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Daja-GONI

Jemi ne nje forum virtual dhe emrat nuk kan cfare te kerkojne ne kete mes.Nese keta mbesin ne redaksi, cdo gje eshte ne rregull, ne te kunderten une nuk do te postoj. Ky nuk eshte kercenim por qendrim i imi.

----------


## Mau_kiko

Kur keto krijime te publikohen per te konkuruar me njeri- tjetrin ne Forum, sikur keto krijime te kopjohen nga njerez cfaredo qe i lexojne keto krijime, dhe i publikojne nen emrin e tyre, a do te kete ndonje reagim nga ana e Stafit per mbrojtjen e autoresise?
Pasi ekziston edhe rreziku i vjedhjes se ketyre krijimeve.

----------


## Fiori

> 16. *Ky konkurs dhe pjesmarrja në të është krejtësisht në dorën e vizitorëve* të forumit. Pjestarët e stafit të letërsisë gëzojnë të drejtën e anullimit të këtij konkursi nq se pjesmarrja është e vogël ose krijimet nuk kanë seriozitetin e duhur.


Gjithashtu kini parasysh nq se fitoni, mund të zgjidhni të publikoni vetëm emrin dhe jo pseudonimin. Pra përveç moderatoreve të letërsisë asnjeri tjetër nuk do e dijë kush jeni në forum.

Por ky rregull do të vazhdojë të egzistojë për konkursin, duke pasur parasysh eksperiencat e kaluara. Nga ana tjetër ju kini të drejtën tuaj të mos pajtoheni me të.

Emrat do të mbeten anonimë nq se ju nuk fitoni  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

> 14. Në qoftëse stafi i forumit të letërsisë konstaton se krijimet janë të vjedhura apo kanë qënë të publikuara më parë, pjesmarrësit do të skualifikohen. Gjithashtu pjestarët që dërgojnë shkrime të kopjuara nuk do të lejohen të postojnë tek forumi i Letërsisë si dhe nuk do të pranohen në konkurse të ardhshme.


Kërkimin e krijimeve në web do e bëjmë vetë duke përdorur programe për shfletimin e faqeve të internetit ku ka fjalë të ngjashme me ato të krijimeve.

Ndërsa në lidhje me librat e shtypur shqiptarë do të kërkojmë ndihmë nga publikues shqiptarë. 

Vitin e parë kur u zhvillua ky konkurs, gjetëm dy krijime të kopjuara dhe shkrimtarët që i kishin dërguar në forum u skualifikuan si dhe krijime të tjera nuk u pranuan nga këta persona. Ndaj dhe kërkojmë aq shumë informacione personale që shoqërojnë krijimin.

Për më shumë mbi *'Të drejtën e autorit në Forumin Shqiptar'* mund të lexoni këtu.

----------


## xfiles

> Vitin e parë kur u zhvillua ky konkurs, gjetëm dy krijime të kopjuara dhe shkrimtarët që i kishin dërguar në forum u skualifikuan si dhe krijime të tjera nuk u pranuan nga këta persona. Ndaj dhe kërkojmë aq shumë informacione personale që shoqërojnë krijimin.


aman bejini publike pseudonimet se nuk ka asgje me te ulet se marrja pjese ne konkurs me krijime te vjedhura.

----------


## busavata

> aman bejini publike pseudonimet se nuk ka asgje me te ulet se marrja pjese ne konkurs me krijime te vjedhura.


hee heee hajnat letrarë....

----------


## Kid Everest

Si eshte e mundur qe ne shqiptaret duhet ti komplikojme gjithmone gjerat sado te thjeshta qofshin ato

----------


## aR-my_nD

pata meju pyet dqikatejter por per momentin poju pyes diqka tjeter qe me ra ndermend tani per memomentin.

pytje eshte:

a ban te shtypim edhe daten se kur e kam shkruar poezin ? si p.sh.: kjo:

_06-mars/10 _ 14:23:07.MD

Pse o ZOT

a thua më dënoi,
i madhi zot apo m'sprovoi,
çë edhe bebën e dytë,
nga unë e largoi,_

aoi vetem pa date vetem titullin dhe ne fund emrin apo pseudoniin e autorit:::

si kjo:

*qka tash ...!?_* 

e di qdo gje ka erfunduar,
ne momentin qe ke shkuar,
po kurr skam per tu pendura,
qe te lashm eu alrguar,

tashe tutje s'do t'lotoj,
tash e ttje s'do kutjoj,
qe nga ky qast,
me jeten ka mu knaq....

_nga aR-my_nD_


cila eshte me  e pershteteshem a para a e dyta ?

----------


## aR-my_nD

dhe ju  lutem juris dhe p[ergjegjesit kryesor per kete konkurs se me m'3gu se cila poezi ka fitu ne vitine kaluar edhe nese ka  mundesi me ma dergu ne mesazh ne email addresen time pesonale ju lutem....

----------


## Fiori

*Konkursi Letrar Albasoul 2007*

*1.* Për ndarjen poezi fituesit i gjen këtu.
*2.* Për ndarjen prozë fituesit i gjen këtu.
*3.*Krijimet që morrën pjesë në konkurs i gjen këtu. 


Më poshtë po vendos një *shëmbull* se si mund të duket një krijim që dërgoni në adresën e konkursit për Vitin 2010:

_(Nuk ka rëndësi nq se e vini datën kur e kini shkruar apo jo)_

----------


## gloreta

> aman bejini publike pseudonimet se nuk ka asgje me te ulet se marrja pjese ne konkurs me krijime te vjedhura.



Bie dakort me Xfiles, kush e di kush i vjedh.

----------


## Pratolini

I bashkohem gjithashtu zerit te x-files dhe te tjereve per te bere publike anetaret qe kane konkuruar me krijimtari te vjedhur. Mendoj se eshte me e pakta ( ne fakt edhe me e shumta ketu ne forum ) qe mund te bejme kunder ketyre "pleshtave" letrar !

----------


## Fiori

Fatkeqsisht për konkursin e kaluar nuk i kam pseudonimet ose emrat _(ndoshta dhe i gjej në ndonjë dosje në kompjuter po i kërkova)_. 

Por, dy tre raste që na ka ndodhur të hasim krijime të kopjuara në forum _(jashtë konkursit)_ nuk ka qënë shumë e vështirë për tu vënë re nga vizitorët, sepse në forum lexojnë _(dhe më pak shkruajnë)_ shumë shqiptarë edhe nga ata që nuk të shkon mëndja dhe në përgjithsi shqiptarët e njohin letërsinë më shumë seç mund të mendojë ndonjë 'teveqel' _(mu kujtua kjo fjalë tani dhe nuk rija dot pa e përdorur )_. 

Po të lexosh temat tek forumi i letërsisë ndër vite, diskutimi i këtyre problemeve ka qënë shumë transparent.

----------


## Kid Everest

O Fiori po sikur ta dergoj qe tani krijimin tim une psh sepse nuk pres dot deri ne 1 maj cfare ndodh?Skualifikohem?

----------

